# Urgent help



## Deepikawalecha88 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Need an urgent help. we run a manufacturing unit of women's and men's apparels in New Delhi, India. An agent called Biethelimpex who sells product in south africa gave us an order for men's Polo t-shirts 3 months ago to be shipped to Ghana, that person is absconding now and my shipment is lying at port.

Really appreciate if any wholesaler or retailers of south africa help me here, we are facing huge debts. There are 26500 units of a Men's Polo T shirt in 8 colors available and lying at Ghana sea port.

If anybody interested or help share contacts of buyers we will be really grateful. can share further details on requirements.

Pls help !!

Many Thanks in advance.


Deepika


----------

